# Terrova broke



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

It appears I broke my spring lift assistance within my Terrova trolling motor. Not sure if I want to try and fix it or find someone to do it. Any suggestions on who May service them? Thank you


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

guess it would depend where you live.,


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

I live in SW Ohio. I’d be willing to drive a few hours.


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Mogadore Boat Repair they are a authorized dealer for Minn Kota


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Look up the service centers on the Minn Kota website. There was one in Indiana near Brooksville. A friend took his Ulterra there a couple years ago. Snapped the shaft on a stump.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Mine took forever, such a hassle the authorized dealer said they're not doing MKs anymore, poor to worse than poor support from MK up wherever they are. First they said part was on backorder waited and waited and waited, called up there and they basically said sorry it takes as long as it takes, dealer called after and they said "Oh, we have those." Real BS.









Boat repair question


How long does it usually take to have a boat serviced at a marine shop ? Mine has been in the shop over a week . For what i would think is an easy trailer fender fix. It there first thing last Monday morning .I called Thursday after not hearing anything from them. The guy told me " It's in line...




www.ohiogamefishing.com


----------



## joshhardbarger41 (Nov 8, 2021)

tudkey said:


> It appears I broke my spring lift assistance within my Terrova trolling motor. Not sure if I want to try and fix it or find someone to do it. Any suggestions on who May service them? Thank you


It's expensive to ship but Jones Trolling Motor is great.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Boat Things in Gahanna, northeast portion of Columbus if that works for you.









Boat Things


Authorized Service Center: Minn Kota, Power-Pole, Motorguide, Lowrance Authorized Dealer: Minn... 620 Taylor Station Rd, Suite K, Gahanna၊ OH၊ US 43214




www.facebook.com


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I would order the par and fix it yourself. I've torn down and fixed a couple terrova's they aren't that hard to deal with and I'm not Mr Mechanic whatsoever.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

After Warranty Services is in southwest Ohio and I have used them. It's an authorized service center, they had mine fixed in a day or two and was so glad I didn't do it myself after having worked on a couple trolling motors in the past. My terrova would turn but not propel and it fried my graph linked to it. They had the parts to fix it and a new seal kit as there was water intrusion as well, done super quick and was like 100 bucks. Would use them again in a heart beat.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

joshhardbarger41 said:


> It's expensive to ship but Jones Trolling Motor is great.


Are they still open? Mr Jones passed away this year. Sometime around June if I recall.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Not sure, I used them as recently as last fall. Would be worth giving them a call though.


----------

